# Electric reel mowers



## SwardmanGuy (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi,
what is your opinion on electric/battery-powered (reel) mowers in US? Does anybody use them? Do you prefer good old engine powered mower or would you rather try more quiet electric/battery-powered mower?


----------



## SwardmanGuy (Oct 30, 2017)

Just to let you know...we invented brand new battery-powered reel mower - Electra. The basic information can be found at: https://www.swardman.com/us/news/silent-mowing-revolution-is-here-swardman-electra/ ...as one of my friends said Its Super Badass!!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Is it based on your 45cm cutting unit?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Any idea yet on the MSRP?


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Is it quiet enough to cut early morning?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

M311att said:


> Is it quiet enough to cut early morning?


Reminds me of this classic...


----------



## SwardmanGuy (Oct 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> Is it based on your 45cm cutting unit?


Hi, yes. Its compatible with our gas powered mower - Edwin. The same two sizes. 18in and 22in. Even replaceable cartridges are similar (you can-with small modification (=changing belt pulley) - switch reel/scarifier/verticutter/rotary brush between Electra and Edwin).


----------



## SwardmanGuy (Oct 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> M311att said:
> 
> 
> > Is it quiet enough to cut early morning?
> ...


   ... yes. Its quiet enough. You hear only the rotating reel.. so the only thing that can deter you from mowing grass is bad weather (and not angry neighbour)


----------



## SwardmanGuy (Oct 30, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Any idea yet on the MSRP?


The price has not been specified yet. But could start about 2.500USD. Depends on the battery pack. There are 3 possibilities.
Battery sufficient to mow 700, 1300 or 1800yd2. So the price will depend on the used battery and size of the mower...


----------



## SwardmanGuy (Oct 30, 2017)

Your neighbours will love you!! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKKol0syQoQ


----------



## SwardmanGuy (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## SwardmanGuy (Oct 30, 2017)

If you would be interested in endurance with our batteries...here is the article: https://www.swardman.com/us/news/swardman-electra-everything-about-batteries-basic-one-will-mow-500-meter-garden/


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

wish they had a corded version


----------

